
You can use a ​VPN to battle ISP net neutrality abuse - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/you-can-use-a-vpn-to-battle-isp-net-neutrality-abuse/
======
bifrost
This is totally overhyped.

The internet existed for quite a long time and most ISP's never did the things
that were alleged in this article. There are some things that have been
proven, sure, but they're not the norm and they're usually rare. The FTC and
the market sorted the issues out pretty reasonably.

If you're worried about tracking, you need to stop using Google and Facebook,
now. You should also stop using Chrome or anything with instant search
enabled.

The other thing thats missing is that most privacy VPN providers are very
sketchy and make a ton of unverifiable claims. You're not really better off
using a Privacy VPN provider given the current technology.

Tor is marginally better but YMMV.

~~~
CrankyBear
Actually, as the article points out, the ISPs have done all these things inthe
past and AT&T is already rigging up fast and slow lanes. Are VPN providers
perfect? Oh heck, no. But, for now the best of them are an excellent option if
you're worrying about your ISP looking over your shoulder.

~~~
bifrost
Yes, and the existing agency (the FTC) and the public dealt with them.
Worrying about fast and slow lanes is needless. NN is a solution in search of
a problem, and more than likely an excuse to usher in an actual tax on the
internet. Worrying about your megacorporation ISP vs your shady privacy VPN
provider is not really a great tradeoff.

